# Oh wow, Amazon email support....



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

So as I mentioned, I got one of those "a customer reported they didn't get it blah blah" messages. So I used the email provided to contact them and ask some similar questions.....what was my response?

"Your safety is always the highest priority. If you feel that you are in an unsafe situation, we suggest going to a location where you feel safe and calling support."

*headdesk*


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Haha, nice.

Don't worry, the "correct" response to you asking about the "customer didn't get a package" is to tell you they cannot provide the customer address due to privacy concerns..... so what is the point of even telling us?

g


----------

